# Finger Training, help me!



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a male cockatiel who is probably a year now or so, maybe less. He LOVES it when i give him head scratches and sometimes on the upper back, but HATES it when I touch his feet, tail, or lower back. I've been putting my hand in the cage, giving him little treats when he lets me touch him and so on. I extend my finger out to just about where his feet are, he doesn't like that, hisses, and tries to bite! Can you give me some tips, techniques, or advise? Thanks!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

There is a training and bonding sticky in the training and bonding section that will help you out with your cockatiel and training and bonding with her/he.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Yup, if you need to know anything like that you just type it into the search box. This will give you old threads about that that have been answered. If you have any more questions, we'd be more than happy to help you out! 

Most cockatiels don't like being touched on the feet, tail, or lower back. It sounds like your doing good with giving him scratches... As for the hissing when you offer your finger, is this when you want him to "step up"? I'm a little confused on if you're just trying to touch his feet, etc.... Hope all goes well with taming!


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

He hisses when i say "step up" with my finger extended


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

You have to press on his chest a little and force his legs up. 
Thats how our birds learned, and just keep repeating the process.

They pick it up really quickly


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Read the threads on taming and start at the very first step. Go at his pace and give it time. Taming is not an "in one week" thing. It may take months, or more. Time will bring results. Hope it all goes well, good luck!


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

Keep note that sometimes they don't try and bite, they are just checkin to see if your finger can hold them.


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

oh yeah, that's true, but i have no clue why but i'm scared of getting bite just a tad bit. i know they have little beaks but im just like


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Its not fun getting bit, I will tell you what. I've been bit by Rocky more than 10 times and all he drew blood. I'm not afraid of him now. xD

But its not a pleasant experiance. 

But sometimes you just have to work through it.


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

CourtyWilli said:


> Its not fun getting bit, I will tell you what. I've been bit by Rocky more than 10 times and all he drew blood. I'm not afraid of him now. xD
> 
> But its not a pleasant experiance.
> 
> But sometimes you just have to work through it.


Yea it isn't my old tiels I used to have bit me often when I was younger. Luckily Missy (my current baby) hasn't even tried biting me.. She is a very shy one and she backs away cause she gets scared. All tiels will be different !


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks! that really helped!  I guess i do have to get used to it! a little blood might not hurt... cat's done worst!  and i beg to reckon he don't bite hard.... at least when he's midly upset


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been lucky so far no biting, Danny does test my finger with his beak but softly , but I'm taking things at his speed


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh I wish my tiel would still give him a finger scritchy on the head - its nose or proper kisses only for him now (he's become a monster) and wont let me physically touch him at all now and goes to run away or bite. He has always been really good at stepping up onto my hands though. 

If your tiel hates it maybe you could just use a short stick/perch to transport him and get him stepping up onto that....eventually over time hold the stick closer and closer to his feet and then one day try just using your finger. Also when he is on the stick try get him used to walking up the stick and onto your arm over your hand etc for his treat. 

Goodluck


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

My tiel does bite but it is the slightest one ever! It seems likes she's touching me. She tries to show she's big and brave by screaming and lunging but in the end, the bite is like a nibble. Every tiel _is_ different, like others are saying, and once you've been bitten a couple of times you kind of become more brave. Don't worry, I was scared just like you until it happened.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My taming advice is very helpful


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

When I was getting Grey used to stepping up- I would push on his chest/belly so he has to step up... I say "step up" when I do it and immediately reward him for it. So he learned stepping was a good thing.


----------



## CassiaWindSong (Feb 3, 2012)

Ive watched a really good parrot training dvd that teaches the use of target training to assist with "step up" rather then leaning your finger into their bellies that seems to offend some birds so greatly =)


----------

